#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اوسكار ... ما معناها ؟

## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

لعلكم تلحظون الإعلان الموضوع فى أعلى يمين صفحة قاعة القضايا السياسية وهو متضمن الإعلان عن وجود جائزة باسم أوسكار أبناء مصر 2007 وموضوع باسم السيدة / قلب مصر وهى على ما أظن مشرفة عامة بالمنتدى .

والإشكالية التي وردت لخاطري هنا هي ما هو أو من هو أوسكار أو ما معنى أوسكار هذا ؟ ولمن ينتمي ؟ وهل هو له علاقة بمصر أو بمنتدى مصر أو له علاقة بقلب مصر !! .

و حتى لا يأتى أحد ويقول ما دخل قاعة السياسة بهذا الأمر ويزايد عليه ، أريد أن أذكركم بأننا نعيش هذه الأيام فى كل لحظة بل كل فيمتو ثانية نحيا كابوس الغرب وحاديته أمريكا وربيبتها الدولة الصهيونية وسفكها لدمائنا نحن الكائنات الغريبة المسماة بالعرب ، وبحت أصواتنا فى صب جام لعناتنا وسخطنا على هؤلاء الأعداء ونتبارى فى التعبير عن كرهنا لاعمالهم الشريرة بنا ونريد أن نهرب منهم بأي وسيلة حتى ولو فى خيالاتنا ، فلماذا نلجأ له كقدوة ولو فى جوائز معنوية كالتي فى منتدانا هذا ؟! .

مجرد تساؤل بريء !

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

ملحوظة : تصميم الإعلان مغرق فى الانتماء للعصر الفرعوني ولكن عنوانه معناه أننا اتباع العم سام حتى فى عقلنا الباطن ومعذرة لجهلي إن كان أوسكار ترجمة لكلمة جائزة ولم يكن اسما أو علما على شخص لديهم وان كان الثاني فلما لا نختار اسما لاحد أعلامنا فى أحد عصورنا المشرقة سواء الفرعونية أو الإسلامية أو حتى الحديثة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الأخ سيد حسن*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*هاك المعلومات المطلوبة عن معنى  كلمة "أوسكار"*
*أما لماذا "أوسكار" هنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر فأترك للعزيزة قلب مصر و فريق العمل بالرد على تساؤلاتك...و أنا من ناحيتى أرحب بموضوعك فى قاعة القضايا السياسية و أعتبر البيت بيتك...*
*و لكن ما أكثر الكلمات الغير عربية  الدخيلة على لغتنا و مجتش بس على كلمة "أوسكار"* 
*و راجع موضوعى:*
*طرحة ناقصه*
*المرشح لأحد جوائز أوسكار 2007*

*جائزة الأوسكار*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*



جوائز الأوسكار


*جائزة الأوسكار* ويسمى ايضا الجائزة الأكاديمية في الفنون السينمائية يعتبر من أرفع الجوائز السينمائية في الولايات المتحدة و البعض يعتبرها أهم جائزة سينمائية في العالم. الجهة المانحة للجائزة هي أكاديمية الفنون والعلوم السينمائية التي تعتبر اكاديمية فخرية وليست اكاديمية تعليمية و تاسست في 11 مايو 1927 في كاليفورنيا وتضم هذه الأكاديمية أكثر من 6000 شخص مختص بالفنون السينمائية منهم لجنة تصويت ضخمة تتكون من 5,816 ممثل و مممثلة و مختصون في السينما. تقوم هذه الأكاديمية اضافة إلى تنظيم مسابقات جوائز الأوسكار السنوية باقامة مسابقات سنوية للطلاب الغير متخرجين بعد من الجامعات المختصة بالفنون السينمائية. كان المهرجان الذي أقيم في 5 مارس 2006 المهرجان الثامن و السبعين في تاريخ الأكاديمية. وتنافس في ذلك المهرجان الفيلم الفلسطينيالجنة الآن مع 5 افلام اخرى للحصول على جائزة أفضل فيلم غير أمريكي.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم
أولا كلمة أوسكار في حد ذاتها ليس لها معنى سوى أنها اسم لإنسان و تصادف إطلاقه علي الجائزة كما يعلم الكثيرون من كثرة الحديث عن هذا الموضوع في الصحافة و التليفزيون
ثانيا الكلمات التى أصلها غير عربي و تعربت كثيرة لأن الترجمة لها ستؤدى للخبطة شديدة 
فمثلا التليفزيون معناه الإذاعة التى تلتقط صورا علي البعد فهل تقول لإبنك شغل التلفزيون أم شغل الإذاعة المرئية التى تلتقط اشارات علي البعد
و كذلك الراديو و التلغراف و العديد
فاللغة العربية لكونها لغة مستوعبة تسمح بالتعريب و لا تخشاه لأنها لغة أقوى من كل المؤثرات
أما ما تلمح له بأن له معنى في ديانات أخرى فلا أجد له معنى
و لك التحية أولا و أخيرا

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد المحترم الدكتور / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

كل الشكر لسيادتكم على اهتمامكم بالرد كعادتكم دائما وكل الشكر على تفضلكم بعناء البحث فى الموضوع والمجيء به إلى منتدانا هذا وعلى الرغم من أن ما جئتم به لا يذكر معنى  كلمة أوسكار مباشرة فلكم كل الشكر .

هذا أولا أما ثانيا فأنا أردت ضرب اكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد فى هذا المجال فمن جهة اعرف من هو أوسكار هذا ومدى ملائمة اسمه لجوائز المنتدى ومن جهة أخرى انشط الذاكرة بأنه لدينا فى التاريخ الماضي من يستحق أن نتذكره بيننا من أهالينا الكرام وأدبائنا المحترمين الذين كتبوا لنا باللغة العربية وهى نفس اللغة التي سيكسب بها أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين الجائزة المذكورة والذي أردته بالبلدي من هذا الموضوع هو كما يقولون حجة وتجارة معرفة معنى جديد على وإثارة وتحفيز حقنا فى أن نتذكر سادتنا الكبار من أهلنا .

ربما يا سيدي نصل إلى تقدير ذاتنا رغم إنها مليئة بالجروح .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد المحترم / the chemist

السلام عليكم

اشكر لك مشاركتك المتميزة بالموضوع محل النقاش واشكرك أيضا على التنويه عن معنى كلمة أوسكار بأنها علم على أحد الأشخاص أو اسم لاحد الأشخاص والواضح من اسمه انه غربي .

وأنا اتفق معك تماما فى أن لغتنا العربية تستطيع أن تحمل كل لغات الكوكب الأرضي ولا تتأثر بها واعلم أن هناك بعض الألفاظ التي تقبلها العربية كما هي دون إعطاء ترجمة أو معنى لها ولكن فى حالة أسماء الأعلام أو الأشخاص فالعربية لا تملك أن تضع لها ترجمة أو معنى غير أن تنطقها كما هي فنحن لا نستطيع مثلا أن نعطى ترجمة ومعنى لاسم بوش أو كلينتون أو اولمرت وهكذا وننطقها كما وردت على لسانهم هم وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لأوسكار نتلفظ به كما هو  ولكن فى حالة ما إذا كانت كلمة أوسكار هذه تعنى شيئا ذا معنى لدي الغرب ولدينا ونتفق عليها مثل المصطلحات عموما والعلمية على وجه الخصوص فتلك حالة أخرى ولا أرى عيبا فى تعريبها إن أمكن كالمثال الذي سقته لنا عن كلمة التليفزيون والتعريب ليس معناه اختيار الجمل الطويلة للدلالة على معنى كلمة غربية فيمكنك أنت أن تضع معنى عربي بسيط ومختصر للتليفزيون وتسميه ( لاقط مرئي  ) مثلا ومبعث الغرابة علينا أننا لا نتحدث الفصحى ، هذا عن استفهامي عن معنى كلمة أوسكار وكل الشكر لك على إرشادك إياي .

والنقطة الثانية بخصوص أنني ألمحت لوجود معنى له فى ديانات أخرى فأنا مندهش حقا ، فمن أين لك بهذا الفهم والتفسير وأنا لم اذكر كلمة ديانة فى الموضوع ولم المح إلى أية ديانات فالرجاء التكرم بوضع يدي على هذا الجزء من مقالي .

شكرا لك حسن تقديرك وردك المنطقي الجميل والسلام عليكم

----------


## حسام عمر

*ربنا يسهل يا سيد*

*ونسيمها العام القادم الجائزه*

*عشان  منتأمركش*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز

سيد حسن 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 






> جائزة الأوسكار ويسمى ايضا الجائزة الأكاديمية في الفنون


اشكر استاذنا الغالى دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  على مجهوده 

واكتفى بهذا الجزء لتعريف الاوسكار 

وكما ذكرت حضرتك 



> تصميم الإعلان مغرق فى الانتماء للعصر الفرعوني


فلسنا متأمركين ولا ساعين للامركة  ولا من عشاق العم سام 

وانا وجميع فريق العمل 

مستعدين فى تغيير الاسم فى اى لحظة تقترح حضرتك فيها اسم يدل على المعنى المراد من المسابقة 

وبما اننا فى قاعة السياسة والامر ليس له علاقة  خاصة بموضوع المسابقة 

ولكنه طرح عام على اسلوب حياه 

فاعرض على حضرتك شىء واحد من الكثير 

حينما اجد انا وامثالى  علبه لبن اطفال مصنعة فى بلد عربى  واسمها عربى 

وقتها اقول لك  فليلعن الله العام سام 

اما العن ابو العام سام  

واستجدى منه  لبن لاطفالى 

او مصل لتطعيمهم 

او حقنة انسولين 

او حفنه  من القمح 

او .... او..... او...... الخ 

يبقى اذا كان الكلام من فضة  يبقى السكوت من دهب 

 ونصنع فى صمتنا  الذهبى 

انسولين الشيخ السعودى 

ولا لبن اطفال بنى غازى 

ولا قمح الفلاح السودانى

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ / حسام عمر

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على مشاركتك وان كنت أتمنى لو تعدت كلماتك حاجز الاسترضاء المغلف بالسخرية وذهبت إلى رد مقنع وعلى كل سأعتبرك بردك هذا من المعارضين لاسم الجائزة غير الملائم للأعمال المقصودة بها .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الفاضل / الاسكندرانى

السلام عليكم

كل الشكر لكلمات سيادتكم الرزينة والمهذبة وان كانت سائرة فى اتجاه معاكس لمرادي من طرح الموضوع وهذا حق أكيد لسيادتكم وبعد :

بدأت حديثك باقتباس تعريف ناقص لمعنى الأوسكار من منقول الأستاذ / جمال الشربينى وكان بودي أن تكمله وتقول بأن الجائزة مختصة بالعلوم والفنون السينمائية أي إنها تخصص للأعمال السينمائية فقط  على ما أظن وهنا فهي ليست معبرة أو متسقة مع غالب او معظم موضوعات منتدانا الغالي غير السينمائية واغلب الظن أنها وضعت فقط من اجل قوة الاسم ( أوسكار ) ولا شيء بعد ذلك !!.

ثم أتيت بالاستدلال على أنكم – أي واضعي الاسم – غير متأمركين – إن جاز لي التعبير – من جملة لي بمقالي الأصلي وهى ملاحظتي بأن التصميم غارق فى الفرعونية مع وجود الاسم الأمريكي الغريب عليه ، وأخذت تؤكد على أنكم لا علاقة لكم بالدعاية لأمريكا كما فهمت من كلماتك ، واقول لسيادتكم فى هذا الخصوص إنني لاحظت تعارض داخلي فى بنية الإعلان فالعنوان مخالف للتصميم ولذلك أتيت بملاحظتي تلك .

ثم ختمت ردك بأسلوب منبري اكثر منه معملي فى كيفية الصناعة والتفوق وما إلى ذلك وأنا أتساءل ما علاقة هذا بذاك وهل يعنى تفوق دولة ما علينا فى العلوم أن نخر لثقافتها وآدابها ساجدين دون تفريق بين الغث والسمين ، ربما تلك نقطة سقطت سهوا من حافظة التكوين الأخلاقي لسيادتكم خصوصا وأنت سكندري كما يظهر من بياناتك وانتم- أي أهل الاسكندرية - كما اعلم من الاختلاط بهم سباقون للدفاع عن هويتهم السكندرية قبل المصرية فى أغانيهم وأراجيزهم وهتافاتهم فى الزفة الشعبية والملاعب وما إلى ذلك .

واخيرا أنت طرحت على من باب وضع ظهري إلى الحائط اقتراح اسم يتفق والموضوعات المطروحة وأنا بدوري سألقى بالكرة إلى ملعبك من خلال سؤالي لسيادتكم إلى أي مجال تنتمي غالب موضوعات المنتدى - خلاف المجال السينمائي بالطبع - ؟ فاسم الجائزة ينبني على إجابة سؤالي ، ثم لماذا تربط اسم الجائزة بموضوعات المنتدى لما لا تكون باسم شخصية مصرية عامة أو شخصية مقدرة ومحترمة ولها وزنها بالمنتدى ؟ .

واخيرا ومن اجل الثقافة العامة اسأل سيادتكم سؤال ، من هو أوسكار ؟

شكرا لك جدا على أدبك الجم والسلام عليكم

ملحوظة : ليس كل السكوت من ذهب فأحيانا تكون بسكوتك شيطان اخرس ، ثم انت بذلك تغلق باب الكلام على نفسك انت قبل  ان تغلقه علينا .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *واخيرا ومن اجل الثقافة العامة اسأل سيادتكم سؤال ، من هو أوسكار ؟*
> 
> .


 
*و الآن جاء الوقت لنعرف حقيقة الأسم "أوسكار"*
*تمثال الجائزة المسماة "أوسكار" و هو أسم الشهرة لجائزة الأكاديمية الأمريكية أكتسب أسم "أوسكار" لأن إحدى موظفات الأكاديمية المدعوة "مارجريت هيريك" صرحت أن التمثال يشبه عمها "أوسكار" و من وقتها تعود موظفى الأكاديمية على أطلاق أسم أوسكار على تمثال الجائزة و الصحفيين فى كتاباتهم تداولو أسم أوسكار بكثرة فى أواخر عام 1930 فى حين تداولت أدارة الأكاديمية رسميا أسم أوسكار بداية من عام 1939.* 



*·**  How Oscar received his nickname is not exactly clear. The most popular story**is that Margaret Herrick, an Academy employee and eventual executive director**,* *remarked that the statuette resembled her Uncle Oscar, and the Academy staff**began to refer to it by that name. Whatever the actual origin of the nickname**,* *it was well enough known by 1934 that** Walt Disney* *supposedly used it during an acceptance speech that year**.* *Although journalists used the nickname with increasing frequency during the late** 1930**s, the Academy did not officially use the name Oscar until 1939**.* 

*http://www.imdb.com/Sections/Awards/Academy_Awards_USA/*

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الفاضل / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

اشكر لك اهتمامك البالغ فى الغوص دائما فى محيط المعلومات الإلكتروني وصعودك منه بالقيم من المعلومات والمغلفة دائما بالصور الجميلة وبعد :

أنا حقا سعيد لأنني عرفت أخيرا من هو السيد أوسكار هذا الذي اكتسب تمثال أكاديمية العلوم والفنون السينمائية شهرة اكثر منه هو نفسه ولو أن هذا التعريف كما يظهر من الأصل الإنجليزي الذي تفضلت بترجمته انه غير أكيد تماما وانه جاء عن طريق روايات لأشخاص وليس عن طريق وثائق مؤكدة .

والنقطة الثانية والاهم أنني كنت انتظر هذا المجهود من الأستاذ الفاضل الاسكندرانى كسبق معلوماتي منه بصفته واضع اسم الجائزة حسب ما فهمت من كلامه .

واخيرا سأفترض جدلا أن هذه الرواية صادقة تماما وحقيقية فهل نفضل عم السيدة مارجريت المجهول بالنسبة لنا - والذي لا نعرف هل كان رجلا سويا ومستقيما أم انه كان رجلا سكيرا وعربيدا كالكثير من أبناء هذه الامريكا – هل نفضله على الكثير من عظمائنا الأدباء والمفكرون والمثقفون على امتداد تاريخنا الحافل بهم ؟!! .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل سيد حسن
معك كل الحق فيما تقول ولكن قبل أن نلعن الظلام يجب أن نضئ شمعة وربما يجب علينا أن نحصل على الشمعة أولا لكي نستطيع الحصول على نورها ليضئ الظلام الملعون
يمكنك بقليل من الجهد أن تحصل لنا على تسمية أخرى للجائزة معرض الحديث على أن تتوافر فيها الشروط التالية:
1- أن تحمل تاريخ كلمة الاوسكار ووقعها على الاذن من حيث التميز والابداع.
2- أن تكون متداولة بين شعوب الارض لمدة تساوي مدة تداول كلمة الاوسكار للدلالة على تميز الفيلم وأيضا تسويقه وضمان أعلى معدلات المشاهدة.
3- في حالة تسميتها على اسم علم من أعلام الفكر يجب عليك الحصول على شهادة موثقة أنه لم يذق طعم الخمر في حياته ولم يسكر ولم يعربد وسجله حافل فقط بما هو مشرف وقيم.(أنا طبعا لا أطعن فيهم ولكن نريد شهادة حسن سير وسلوك لم نتحصل عليها من عم الاخت مارجريت لانه سكير وعربيد مثل كل الامريكان)
4- عمل اعلان في وسائل الاعلام المسموعة والمرئية بمحاولة نسيان كل مواطن مصري كم المتعة التي كان يتحصل عليها عند مشاهدته لبرنامج اوسكار على في التليفزيون المصري في سهرة يوم الخميس ويجب على كل مواطن مصري محب للعربية أن يستبدل هذه الكلمة بالكلمة الجديدة التي ستقترحها بعد استيفائها للشروط أعلاه طبعا.

عند استيفاء مقومات الكلمة الجديدة سيكون من السهل على الجميع تقبلها واحلالها محل كلمة الاوسكار وأيضا ستحمل كل معاني التقدير والابداع المطلوبة لكي يتم تقدير الموضوعات الجميلة في منتدى أبناء مصر.

الاخ العزيز
برجاء عند الرد على مشاركتي هذه عدم تضمين محل اقامتي في الرد لان هذا يزعجني كثيرا كما أنه ليس محكا أو معيارا في أي نقاش.

----------


## الصاعق

اخواني الأحباب

أرى غباراً ولا أرى معركة 

اعتقد أ الأخ سيد حسن لم يقصد إلا أن يتسأل لماذا نستورد المصطلحات من الخارج ولم يقصد أن يخص بنقده هذا فريق العمل بالمنتدى بالذات ، بل اعتقده نقد لسلوك مجتمع .

حفظكم الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اخواني الأحباب
> 
> أرى غباراً ولا أرى معركة 
> 
> اعتقد أ الأخ سيد حسن لم يقصد إلا أن يتسأل لماذا نستورد المصطلحات من الخارج ولم يقصد أن يخص بنقده هذا فريق العمل بالمنتدى بالذات ، بل اعتقده نقد لسلوك مجتمع .
> 
> حفظكم الله


*أحمدك يارب أن الصاعق  رأى مجرد غبار مع أننا بعيدين جدا عن غبار و رياح الخماسين!*

----------


## الصاعق

الوالد العزيز/ دكتور - جمال الشربيني

شرفني  كثيراً اهتمامك بمشاركتي

وتعبير الغبار بلا معركة هو تعبير قديم حيث كانت تستخدم الخيل في الحرب فتثير الغبار كما وصفها الله تعالى في سورة النازعات بأجمل تصوير. وما قصدته أني أرى نتائج لخلاف ليس موجوداً

دمت بكل خير

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضلة / osha  ( أم محمد )

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لكي مشاركتك الجميلة فى موضوعنا هذا ، واريد أن اقدم التحية لك لاستخدامك دائما – ليس فى موضوعنا هذا فقط – المنطق البسيط والمباشر فى موضوعاتك فهذا ما لاحظته على كتاباتك بالمنتدى وبعد :

لا اعرف كيف ابدأ فى الرد على ردك وقد قمتي بتجريدي من أداة هامة فى كتابي إليك وهى عدم تضمين محل إقامتك فى الموضوع ، ورغم إنني لا أرى سببا فى الانزعاج من هذا الأمر- سيما انك تضعينه فى بطاقة تعريفك فى الصفحة - إلا إنني سأحترم رغبتك تلك واتفاداه .

ورغم حماستك الواضحة والمندفعة بحب للعم أوسكار أو للجائزة التي فرض اسمه عليها فإنني سأفترض انك محايدة واسالك : لماذا فى الأساس صنعت المقارنة بين أوسكار والاسم المطلوب وضعه من عظمائنا المعروفين لنا وهم كثير ؟ ولماذا يجب علينا البحث عن مثيل أو ند لشخص أو لجائزة فقدت وجه المقارنة أصلا ؟ فنحن لسنا بصدد إعطاء جائزة عن الأعمال المتميزة فى فنون وعلوم السينما بالمنتدى حتى نأتي باسم مناظر أو مقارن ، وأنا اتفق معك جدا فى كم الإبهار والقوة والروعة البصرية التي نراها فى حفل توزيع جوائز الأوسكار ، واتفق معك تماما فى قوة هذه الجائزة ونفوذها على مستوى العالم فى مجال السينما ، وبالتأكيد أنت على علم بأن الفن السينمائي هو فى الأساس فنا غربيا لاتينيا وليس عربيا ، ولكن أيتها الفاضلة نحن نتحدث عن أعمال غير سينمائية فى الأغلب الأعم بالمنتدى ومكتوبة باللغة العربية وترتبط بمبادئ منتدى أبناء مصر التي وافقنا عليها حين التسجيل فيه ، ولذا أنا استغرب حشر اسم أوسكار كجائزة عن أعمال لا علاقة له بها من قريب أو بعيد ، وان كانت التسمية لمجرد قوة الاسم لدى الغرب ومحبي الثقافة الغربية فهذا نوع من فرض الثقافات غير مستحب ، وهذه طريقة خطيرة يمكن أن تودي بنا لمشكلات اعمق ، وعلى سبيل المثال نحن نسير فى التسميات الغربية دون تفكير أو فهم ، فنحن هنا فى قلب القاهرة العربية نجد محالا للملابس الشبابية الحديثة تحمل اسم new porn – الذين ولدوا من جديد - وهى تسمية أطلقت على المبشرين أو المنصرين الأمريكيين فى بدايات القرن الفائت وحتى الآن ، ونحن دون وعى ولشهرة الاسم وقوته أطلقنا على محالنا هذه التسمية ونرتدى نحن الشباب ( التي- شيرتات ) التي تحمله كثيرا ، وبالطبع فان أصحاب هذه المحال هم مصريون وليسوا تابعين للإرساليات التبشيرية الأمريكية ، ويمكن للكثيرين من أعضاء منتدانا هذا استحضار أمثلة كثيرة على التبعية العمياء فى كل شيء .

وعلى العموم أنا لا أتوقع هزيمة الثقافة الغربية الأمريكية على يد ثقافتنا العربية هذه الآونة – وان كنت أتمناها - واشهد لها بالقوة والطغيان ، ولكن لماذا نسير وراءها حتى فى منتدياتنا المحلية ، ولماذا نغلق بابا صغيرا للمقاومة ونصر ثقافتنا المغلوبة .

فقط ما سبق أردت أن أوضحه لسيادتكم وأنا لا العن الظلام لانه من السنن الكونية ولولاه ما استطعنا النوم ، ولا تنسى انك تحملين لقب ( أم محمد ) وهو فلكلور عربي ومصري بالطبع فلماذا اخترته ؟!! .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## osha

الفاضلة / osha ( أم محمد )

السلام عليكم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا لكي مشاركتك الجميلة فى موضوعنا هذا ، واريد أن اقدم التحية لك لاستخدامك دائما – ليس فى موضوعنا هذا فقط – المنطق البسيط والمباشر فى موضوعاتك فهذا ما لاحظته على كتاباتك بالمنتدى وبعد :
شكرا لك على الاطراء وأتمنى أن أكون أستحقه بالفعل

لا اعرف كيف ابدأ فى الرد على ردك وقد قمتي بتجريدي من أداة هامة فى كتابي إليك وهى عدم تضمين محل إقامتك فى الموضوع ، ورغم إنني لا أرى سببا فى الانزعاج من هذا الأمر- سيما انك تضعينه فى بطاقة تعريفك فى الصفحة - إلا إنني سأحترم رغبتك تلك واتفاداه .
أما عن تجريدك من أداتك الهامة لكي تكتب إلى فالسبب هو أن هذه الأداة لا محل لها من الإعراب في حديثنا هذا فهي ليست محك للحكم أو معيارا للقياس حيث أن إقامتي مسألة شخصية تماما لا تخضع ولا تندرج ضمن معطيات النقاش الذي نحن بصدده وكما ترى صديقي العزيز أن إقامتي في الولايات المتحدة لم تؤثر على لغتي العربية أو على استخدامي لها وإيثاري لها عن أي لغة أخرى حتى لوكانت الانجليزية التي أتحدثها بشكل يومي ربما أكثر من العربية - ولكني من تجربة سابقة لاحظت أنك تتعمد جعل محل إقامتي سببا رئيسيا ومباشرا لأي رأي مخالف لرأيك وأرى في هذا عدم موضوعية من جانبك لإن تدرج ما هو شخصي ضمن ماهو عام.


ورغم حماستك الواضحة والمندفعة بحب للعم أوسكار أو للجائزة التي فرض اسمه عليها فإنني سأفترض انك محايدة 
ورغم محاولتك الطيبة لجعل السؤال لطيفا إلا أنه لم يبدو كذلك حيث أني لا أعرف العم اوسكار معرفة شخصية لكي أحبه أو أدافع عنه وربما قراءة متأنية لردي السابق ستعطيك فكرة أيضا أني لا أحب الجائزة - التي لم أحصل عليها بالطبع  ولم يحصل عليها أحد أقاربي - لا أحب الجائزة لذاتها ولكنها كدلالة على تميز المنتج السينمائي فنيا أو تقنيا أو في أي إتجاه سينمائي آخر.
واسالك : لماذا فى الأساس صنعت المقارنة بين أوسكار والاسم المطلوب وضعه من عظمائنا المعروفين لنا وهم كثير ؟ ولماذا يجب علينا البحث عن مثيل أو ند لشخص أو لجائزة فقدت وجه المقارنة أصلا ؟ 
يجب علينا البحث عن مثيل أو بديل أو ند أو مرادف للكلمة لان حضرتك من اعترضت في الاساس على هذا الاسم ولم يعترض شخص آخر ولهذا فقد وجب عليك إيجاد البديل ولم أعقد مقارنات ولكنك قلت أن العم اوسكار لربما كان سكيرا أو عربيدا - وربما تعرف عنه أكثر مما أعرف- ولهذا كان يجب تبرئة صفحة أي شخص يمكن أن يأتي اسمه ضمن الاسماء المقترحة من تلك الصفات الغير حميدة كالسكر والعربدة.
معلش سؤال في معرض سؤالك: يعني ايه جائزة فقدت وجه المقارنة أصلا؟


فنحن لسنا بصدد إعطاء جائزة عن الأعمال المتميزة فى فنون وعلوم السينما بالمنتدى حتى نأتي باسم مناظر أو مقارن ، 
كلمة الاوسكار في أذهان أعضاء المنتدى أصبحت تعني التميز والابداع بغض النظر عن علوم السينما وفنونها بخلاف أن الكلمة أصلا أصبحت تحمل في طياتها تاريخ طويل من الابداع السينمائي وفي هذا ذكاء في الاختيار طبعا 


 وأنا اتفق معك جدا فى كم الإبهار والقوة والروعة البصرية التي نراها فى حفل توزيع جوائز الأوسكار ، واتفق معك تماما فى قوة هذه الجائزة ونفوذها على مستوى العالم فى مجال السينما ،
الحقيقة ربما تكون أنت أكثر حظا بمشاهدة الاحتفال السنوي الكبير بتوزيع جوائز الاوسكار ولكني لا أهتم به تماما وانما اهتمامي منصب على الافلام التي حازت على الجوائز وأسباب حصولها على هذه الجوائز كمان أنني أهتم كثيرا بالافلام التي رشحت ولم تفز لانها أيضا لابد وأن تحمل قدرا من التميز والابداع وأنصحك أنت أيضا بمحاولة الاهتمام بما وراء الحفل والابهار وليس الحفل نفسه.

 وبالتأكيد أنت على علم بأن الفن السينمائي هو فى الأساس فنا غربيا لاتينيا وليس عربيا ،
الحقيقة برغم معرفتي هذه المعلومة إلا أنه لن ينقص من قدر العمل السينمائي عندي كونه بدأ غربيا لاتنينا أو حتى من كوكب آخر فالعمل الفني والابداعي ملك للمشاهدين وليس ملكا لصانعيه والمشاهد هو من يرفعه للسماء لو كان يستحق والعكس صحيح 

 ولكن أيتها الفاضلة نحن نتحدث عن أعمال غير سينمائية فى الأغلب الأعم بالمنتدى ومكتوبة باللغة العربية وترتبط بمبادئ منتدى أبناء مصر التي وافقنا عليها حين التسجيل فيه ، ولذا أنا استغرب حشر اسم أوسكار كجائزة عن أعمال لا علاقة له بها من قريب أو بعيد ، وان كانت التسمية لمجرد قوة الاسم لدى الغرب ومحبي الثقافة الغربية فهذا نوع من فرض الثقافات غير مستحب ، وهذه طريقة خطيرة يمكن أن تودي بنا لمشكلات اعمق ،
وما العيب أن نستخدم كلمة تعبر عن تاريخ طويل من الابداع للتعبير عن إبداع من نوع آخر؟ ياأخي الكريم لو كان الغرب كان اتبع نفس نظريتك لما كانوا قد استخدموا الثقافة العربية للوصول إلى العلم والمعرفة ولما كانوا قد استخدموا كلمة الجبر وحولت إلى كلمة الجيبرا عن علم الجبر وكذلك اللوغاريتم - الاخد من ثقافة الاخرين ليس عيبا على أن نستكمله ولا نقف عند حد الاقتباس 

 وعلى سبيل المثال نحن نسير فى التسميات الغربية دون تفكير أو فهم ، فنحن هنا فى قلب القاهرة العربية نجد محالا للملابس الشبابية الحديثة تحمل اسم new porn – الذين ولدوا من جديد - وهى تسمية أطلقت على المبشرين أو المنصرين الأمريكيين فى بدايات القرن الفائت وحتى الآن ، ونحن دون وعى ولشهرة الاسم وقوته أطلقنا على محالنا هذه التسمية ونرتدى نحن الشباب ( التي- شيرتات ) التي تحمله كثيرا ، وبالطبع فان أصحاب هذه المحال هم مصريون وليسوا تابعين للإرساليات التبشيرية الأمريكية ، ويمكن للكثيرين من أعضاء منتدانا هذا استحضار أمثلة كثيرة على التبعية العمياء فى كل شيء .
مبدئيا أعتقد أن الكلمة المطلوبة هي New-Born وليس ما كتبته لان الكلمة اللي حضرتك كتبتها تعني شيئا أخر لا أعتقد أنك تقصده - أنا ليس لدي علم بهذه المعلومة حول الارساليات التبشرية ولكن الكلمة الحرفية تعني مولود حديثا وأعتقد أنها الاقوى الان بغض النظر عن الارساليات - وهنا في أمريكا توجد شركة ملابس لحديثي الولادة تحمل اسم نيو بورن ومتخصصة فقط حتى عمر سنتين ولا يوجد لها أي منتج آخر!


وعلى العموم أنا لا أتوقع هزيمة الثقافة الغربية الأمريكية على يد ثقافتنا العربية هذه الآونة – وان كنت أتمناها - واشهد لها بالقوة والطغيان ، ولكن لماذا نسير وراءها حتى فى منتدياتنا المحلية ، ولماذا نغلق بابا صغيرا للمقاومة ونصر ثقافتنا المغلوبة .
تفائل خيرا يا صديقي العزيز يمكن لنا أن نهزم كل ما هو غربي لو تمسكنا قليلا بثقافتنا ويمكننا أن نقتبس منهم ما يناسب فكرنا ككلمة الاوسكار التي لا تعني أكثر من تاريخ طويل من الابداع  ويمكننا تطوير أنفسنا بقليل من المرونة في تقبل الجديد ودمجه مع القديم للخروج بمنتج متميز يغلب عليه الطابع العربي  كما فعلوا هم مع كل ما اقتبسوه من الحضارة والثقافة العربية
وكما قلت لك كان يمكنك بقليل من الجهد إيجاد كلمة لتؤدي المعنى المناظر لكلمة الاوسكار لو وجدت ولقضى الامر ولكنك بدلا من بذل هذا الجهد عدت بكثير من النقاش حول الارساليات وحول الفولكلور المصري.

فقط ما سبق أردت أن أوضحه لسيادتكم وأنا لا العن الظلام لانه من السنن الكونية ولولاه ما استطعنا النوم ، ولا تنسى انك تحملين لقب ( أم محمد ) وهو فلكلور عربي ومصري بالطبع فلماذا اخترته ؟!! .
إخترته لان ابني اسمه محمد وبرجاء عدم الزج بالأمور الشخصية ضمن النقاش فهذه أمور تخصني وحدي ولا أسمح لأي حد بتجاوز حدود الحرية الشخصية وشكرا لك على تفهم الامر
وبمناسبة الحديث عن استخدام الالفاظ غير العربية كان يمكنك ضمن حديثك إختيار كلمة أخرى غير كلمة الفولكلور لان الكلمة ليست عربية وأعتقد أن هذا يعتبر أضعف الايمان 


شكرا لك والسلام عليكم 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الفاضل 

سيد حسن 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


 شكرا على سلاسة حوارك واسلوبك المهذب حتى فى الاختلاف 
وهذا ما جعلنى اشارك مرة اخرى  فى الحوار 
مع انى شخصيا افضل الخطوط المستقيمة بين النقط للوصول للهدف 

الهدف هو ايجاد كلمة بديله لكلمة الاوسكار 
وانا وافقت حضرتك واطبت من حضرتك اقتراح اسم او مسمى 
لسبب بسيط ان حضرتك صاحب الاعتراض 
وكما ذكرت اختى الفاضلة ام محمد 
قبل أن نلعن الظلام يجب أن نضئ شمعة 
 باختصار 
قبل ان تقول لا تركب القطار اوجد بديل اخر 
يبقى بدلا من ان تركب القطار اركب سيارة 
ولا يصبح الكلام كما تقول الامثال الشعبيه مجرد تكسير مجاديف 

المهم واما اثار شجونى للحوار الراقى هذه الفقرة 



> ربما تلك نقطة سقطت سهوا من حافظة التكوين الأخلاقي لسيادتكم خصوصا وأنت سكندري كما يظهر من بياناتك وانتم- أي أهل الاسكندرية - كما اعلم من الاختلاط بهم سباقون للدفاع عن هويتهم السكندرية قبل المصرية فى أغانيهم وأراجيزهم وهتافاتهم فى الزفة الشعبية والملاعب وما إلى ذلك .


انا صراحه لم افهم المقصود  بجملة  حافظة التكوين الأخلاقي 
فصراحه لن استطيع ان ارد على هذا الجزء طالما لم افهمه 
ولم افهم المقصود وان كنت متاكد انه مش شتيمة 
لكن باقى الجمله سكندرى والهوية السكندرية 
هذا الجزء ما جعلنى اكتب ردى لسيادتكم 
حضرتك وجميع الاخوه الافاضل يعلم 
بحكم التعليم او الثقافة  ان مدينة الاسكندرية 
تسمى عاصمة الثقافة 
اعترف ضمنيا ان الامور تغيرت كثيرا 
ولكنى احمد الله على انى حقت باخر فصولها التعليمية 

طبعا منذ قديم الازل حينما كان يجلس فلاسفة الاغريق على مدرجاتها  لتعلم الحكمة 
ومنذ شيد الرومان من قبلهم معابدها 
وحينما جاء الفتح الاسلامى بنوره 
مرورا بعصورها المتنوعه 
حتى نصل للعصر الحديث من تالف وتلاحم الجنسيات على ارضها 
الطليان الجريج الارمان الانجليز الفرنسويين الاتراك 
بل ثقافات النازحين من الاندلس والغرب الافريقى من المغرب واسبانيا 
بل وحياة البحر والميناء وابناءها العاملين على سفن تجوب العالم 

طبعا لو عددت لحضرتك المراكز الثقافية على ارض الاسكندرية 
البريطانى والامريكى والفرنسى والالمانى (معهدين) السويدى الصينى 
علاوة على قصور الثقافة المصرية 
ونوادى الجاليات الاجنبيه 
بل مقاهى   الثقافة 
من قهوة بترو حينما كان يجلس بها توفيق الحكيم ومريديه 
حتى قهوة فاروق واسامة انور عكاشة 

كل هذه الاشياء والمقدمة التى زرعت فى عقيدة السكندريين  ثقافات متنوعه 
ليس بينها ثقافة
 الرفض للاخر 
او تجاهله 

فلم ينكر السكندريين ابدا
 حى سان ستفانو 
جليم 
زيزينيا 
جناكليس 
لاجيتيه 
كامب شيزار 
سوتر 
الى اخر القائمة من احيائها التى انشئها الاجانب 
فلم ينكر ابدا السكندريين وجود حتى الجاليات اليهودية 

كل هذا ورغم هذا 
بقى السكندرى بكل ما فيه وتنوع ثقافته وعلومه ومنابع تكوين وجدانه 
هـــــــــــــــــو
السكندرى المصرى العربى المسلم 
يحترم كل ما سبق 
ويحمل بداخله كل ما سبق 
ويعيش اليوم والغد بكل ما سبق 
سيبقى وجدان كل السكندريين 

فى هتفاتهم واهزيجهم وعشقهم وتمسكهم بكل ماهو سكندرى 
لا يقبل ان يقترب شخص يدعى الوطنيه والغيرة على القومية العربيه 
ويطلب تغيير سان ستفانو الى  او زيزينيا او كامب شيزار 
الى اسم عربى 

هل حضرتك تقدر تقنع وتؤثر على اى سكندرى فعل هذا 

ومع كل ما سبق 

انا موافق على تغيير اسم الاوسكار اللى اى اسم حضرتك تقترحه ويقبله الاخوه الاعضاء 

مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## سيد حسن

تنويه :  اعتذر بشدة عن الخطأ الإملائي فى استخدامي لمصطلح new porn  والصحيح أنني قصدت new born فارجو منك ومن الجميع قبول اعتذاري عن هذا الخطأ .

الفاضلة / osah ( أم محمد )

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك تفنيدك لكتابي إليك على شكل فقرات فهو أسلوب منظم ومريح للقارئ وان كانت بعض الردود التي وردت بها تدل على انك لم تستوعبي كلامي إليك كاملا ولا عيب فى ذلك ، وسأحاول أن أرد على بعض الأشياء التي أظن انك لم تعيها جيدا وبعد :

سأبدأ من النهاية حيث إن تنبيهك لمشكلة سؤالي عن - لماذا استخدمت اسم أم محمد كلقب لك ؟ - هو شيء خطير بالنسبة لي فى المناقشات معك أو مع السادة الأعضاء فأنا لم اقصد أبدا الفضول فى معرفة لماذا اخترت ذلك الاسم كما لو كنا نحتسى الشاي معا فى جلسة عائلية ولكنى أردت أن أنبهك انك تحافظين على الشعبية والمحلية العربية والمصرية باختيارك هذا اللقب فرجاء حاولي فهم إشاراتي جيدا لأنني لست ممن يحاولون التدخل فى حياة الآخرين الشخصية ولعلى المح حساسيتك الشديدة فى هذا الأمر .

والشيء بالشيء يذكر وهو انك ذكرتى فى فقرة أخرى أنني سبق وان تعمدت استخدام محل إقامتك فى أمريكا لمعارضتك الرأي وكأن إقامتك هناك تعنى عيبا أو معرة يجب أن لا نستغلها ضدك ، وبغض النظر عما سبق فإنني أرى أن إقامتك فى حد ذاته فى أمريكا هو شيء له اعتباره وبالتأكيد له تأثيره عليك وعلى معلوماتك حول تلك البلاد حتى لو حاولتى نفى ذلك .

وكدليل على ذلك هو ردك بخصوص استخدام مصطلح new born  أو New-Born وإخبارك إياي بمعلوماتك حول هذه الشركة لديكم وبالطبع لاقامتك هناك تأثير ، وهنا فى مصر يطلق الاسم على ملابس شبابية ومحلات حرة غير متخصصة فى الأطفال مما يعنى انه لا علاقة له بالماركة وانما مجرد اسم وبالتالي له مرجعية ثقافية معروفة أطلقت على هؤلاء الصنف من المبشرين الأمريكيين ولا تخصنا نحن .

البديل الذي اخترته للسيد أوسكار كنت مصرة على أن يكون مساو له فى القوة ، وأنا اعترضت على ذلك من حيث انه لا يلزمنا أبدا أن يكون الاسم مناظرا له فى القوة وندخل فى مقارنة معه ، لان أوسكار فى ظني الشخصي لا مكان له بالمنتدى من الأساس ، وما أردت قوله من أن الجائزة فقدت وجه المقارنة أصلا هو أن جائزة أوسكار ليست فى محل مقارنة بجائزة المنتدى من حيث إنها جائزة تقدم لاعمال سينمائية فقط وجائزة المنتدى لاعمال بعيدة كثيرا عن المجال السينمائي ، ثم إنني أتعجب من الإصرار على إلزامي بالإتيان باسم آخر بديل للعم أوسكار وكأنكم أحضرتم عفريتا ولا تستطيعون صرفه ، أو أن هذا الاختيار جاء عن طريق الاستفتاء وأنا المعارض الوحيد له وأنكم ستوافقون على الاسم الذي اختاره ، حسنا أنا اخترت اسم المفكر الإسلامي خالد محمد خالد فطبقوه ولا أظن انه كان سكيرا وعربيدا !!.

دعيني أخبرك بأن الأوسكار فى ظني بالنسبة لغالب المصريين هو فقط حفل توزيع الجوائز وليس شيئا آخر وان كنت محظوظا بالتعرف عليك الآن كناقدة سينمائية تشاهد الأفلام المرشحة للجائزة بعيون ناقدة فان غالب الشعب المصري وأيضا غالب أعضاء المنتدى فى ظني لا يعمل بالنقد مثلك ويكتفى بمتابعة النهاية والنتيجة دائما وفقط ، واعتقد انهم وأنا منهم لم تتح لنا فرصة نقد الأفلام المرشحة – إن أتيحت لنا فرصة مشاهدتها من الأساس - من حيث عناصر إنتاجها كالتصوير والإخراج والتمثيل والإضاءة والديكور والملابس والسيناريو والحوار كما أتيحت لك .

بخصوص الأخذ منهم فيلزم القول بأن هذا بديهي على إنسان هذا الكوكب ولكن فرق كبير جدا وخطير جدا بين الأخذ من علومهم الطبيعية كرافد من روافد الثقافة والأخذ من آدابهم وفنونهم كرافد آخر من روافد الثقافة وأنا أسألك فى أي رافد تقع جائزة الأوسكار ؟ وفى أي رافد تقع كلمات الجبر واللوغاريتم ؟ .

وبخصوص استخدامي لكلمة فلكلور فمعك حق فى ذلك فكان يجب على استخدام مصطلح الفن الشعبي بدلا منه واعتذر عن ذلك ولكن ألا تلاحظين أن لكلمة فلكلور معنى بالعربية وليس لكلمة أوسكار مرادف لها فى العربية !. 

شكرا لك جدا اهتمامك بمواصلة الرد وارجو أن يزول أي لبس وصل بطريق الخطأ فى ما كتبت .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بحكم التعليم او الثقافة ان مدينة الاسكندرية 
> تسمى عاصمة الثقافة 
> فلم ينكر السكندريين ابدا
> حى سان ستفانو 
> جليم 
> زيزينيا 
> جناكليس 
> لاجيتيه 
> كامب شيزار 
> ...


*نسيت يا إسكندرانى مكتبة الإسكندرية و نسيت أن أنا من طلبة كلية هندسة الأسكندرية و كنت ناوى أكمل هندسة بحرية هناك و لكن لظروف عائلية نقلت لهندسة القاهرة و أعرف كويس عزبة سعد و كامب شيزار و الإبراهيمية و الحاضرة و كنت باكل كبدة مقلية فى الأنفوشى!*

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الفاضل / الاسكندرانى

السلام عليكم

مرة ثانية خالص الشكر لسيادتكم على أسلوبكم الجميل فى اختيار الكلمات التي تقرب الاخر إليك وهذه اعتقد خبرة أكيدة يلزم أن تلتصق بكل من يقرأ كتاباتك فى المنتدى وبعد :

يا سيدي لماذا تصر على أنني أرفضكم كواضعين لاسم الجائزة رغم أنني فقط وكما قال الأخ الفاضل الصاعق لا افضل الاسم المختار وهو أوسكار ، وهذا الإحساس بإصراركم جاءني من خلال تصميمكم على أن آتى باسم للجائزة وكأنكم لستم هنا أو لستم بأصحابها وانتم واضعي فكرتها ، هذا الأسلوب يشبه أسلوب الغاضب لا أسلوب المقتنع .

وبخصوص ما ذكرته من مشكلة الثقافات المختلفة وحركتها وتأثيرها فى المجتمعات والألسن المختلفة فتلك مسألة ليست بالهينة ويدخل فى تعريفها ضرورة الإلمام بالعلوم الاجتماعية والنفسية وعلوم الإنسان وما إلى ذلك وفى هذا الإطار لا يمكنني فى هذا الموضع مناقشة حدوتة الإسكندرية الثقافية ولكن ببساطة نحن فى عصر صدقني لا نعرف من نحن لا لباس لنا مقدر ولا لغة لنا مقدرة ولا صحيح دين ومعتقدات سليمة متبعة منا ويعرفها الاخر غير المسلم أو غير العربي عنا ولا فنون عمارة ولا فنون شعبية ذات تأثير ولا شئ على الإطلاق سوى أن مصر أصبحت متحف مفتوح لتماثيل الشمع المتحركة تسمى المصريين وكي نذيب هذا الشمع الذي يغطيني ويغطى المصريين جميعا يجب علينا أن نعرف من نحن أولا ونصر على أن نستعيد كل أدوات حضارتنا ولا نخجل منها فربما نستعيد كرامتنا المفقودة .

يا سيدي أنت تميز جنسيات العالم المختلفة من خلال ملابسهم وألسنتهم وعمارتهم ومأكولاتهم وما إلى ذلك وتميز أمريكا من خلال جائزة الأوسكار أيضا فلماذا لا نميز نحن منتدانا من خلال جائزة أل (.............) .

وحتى لا أطيل على سيادتكم هناك فرق بين أن نجبر على أسماء مثل سان ستيفانو أو فليمنج وبين أن نختار بأيدينا أسماء لأقربائهم ،!!! .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

ملحوظة 1 : أنا اخترت اسم المفكر الإسلامي خالد محمد خالد لمجرد سد الذرائع ودفعا لسيل المطالبات وفقط ولكنى مصر على أنكم أصحابها وانتم الأحق بذلك فافعلوا .

ملحوظة 2 : كل مفردات الأخلاق والسلوك والمكتسبات السالبة والموجبة التي جمعتها طوال حياتك ألمت بها ذاكرتك  واصبحت تشكل حافظة أخلاقية مكونة لك أنت الاسكندرانى وبالتالي فان اختيارك لأوسكار اعتبرته أنا شيء سالب سقط من حافظتك وهذا شيء بعيد تماما عن السباب أو الشتيمة كما ذكرت .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ولا شئ على الإطلاق سوى أن مصر أصبحت متحف مفتوح لتماثيل الشمع المتحركة تسمى المصريين وكي نذيب هذا الشمع الذي يغطيني ويغطى المصريين جميعا يجب علينا أن نعرف من نحن أولا ونصر على أن نستعيد كل أدوات حضارتنا ولا نخجل منها فربما نستعيد كرامتنا المفقودة . .*


 
 :xmas 39:  :xmas 13:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 10:  :xmas 32:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7: 
*من نحن*

*أولا: نقلا عن "الأقباط متحدون"*

*من هم المصريون: أصل مصر؟؟*

*اسم الكاتب : صلاح الدين محسن09/03/2007*
*كما أن الصينيين يعرفهم العالم بسهولة من ملامح وجوههم ولون بشرتهم..
وكما أن الهنود يعرفون في أي مكان بالعالم من لون بشرتهم وملامح وجوههم وتعابير وجوههم والمشاعر الداخلية بعيونهم وعلى وجوههم .
وكما أن الأفارقة يعرفون بأي مكان بالعالم من لونهم الأسود وشفاههم الغليظة والشعر الأجعد ...
وكما أن الأوروبيين يعرفون أينما ذهبوا من لون بشرتهم البيضاء وعيونهم الملونة – خضراء أو زرقاء.
كذلك المصريون أصل مصر يمكن معرفة أحفادهم الموجودين حالياً من مواصفات أجدادهم التي رسموها بوضوح تام على جدران معابدهم وبأوراق البردي، ونقشوها على الحجارة.. فلون البشرة قمحي، أو أسمر خفيف لأنهم يعيشون بأقصى شمال إفريقيا حيث الحرارة معتدلة وليس بوسطها حيث الحرارة شديدة تؤدي إلى سواد البشرة.. ولون العيون سوداء، والشعر أجعد، أما ملامح الوجه. من أنف وشفايف، فهي معتدلة وليست غليظة كما الأفارقة بوسط إفريقيا لكون مصر قريبة من أوروبا، يفصل بينهما البحر فقط.. لذا فلون بشرة المصريين وملامحهم هي وسط بين إفريقيا وأوروبا..
ومصر ليست خيمة وناقة وجمل وحصان وسيف وصحراء وقحط.. فالبلاد التي تحمل تلك الصفات هي بلاد أخرى وهوية أخرى غير مصر.. واسمها: بلاد العرب .
أما هوية مصر فهي: نيل – نهر طويييل عريييض – ووادي خصب وأهرامات ومسلات، وأهرامات مصر تعدادها بالعشرات وإن كان أكبرها وأشهرها أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة..
وأي مكان تحفر فيه بجنوب أو شمال أو وسط مصر من الممكن جداً تفاجأ بأن الأرض تحتها تمثال، معبد، مقبرة، مسلة فرعونية تطلع وتقول لك: مصر فرعونية...
وأي رئيس بالعالم لدولة عظمى إن ترك السلطة اليوم وسافر خارج بلاده فسوف يذهب كمواطن عادي بدون برتوكولات دبلوماسية دولية وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لجمهورية مصر المسماة بالعربية
أما الرئيس الوحيد بالعالم الذي ترك السلطة وسافر خارج بلاده واستقبل كرئيس وعزف له السلام بينما هو خارج السلطة! فهو رئيس مصر الفرعونية فقط.. لا مصر العربية.. إنه: رمسيس الثاني، وبدون أن يكون حياً، وإنما مومياء!! ولن يحدث مثل هذا الاستقبال بعد لأي رئيس ولو كان رئيس أمريكا، لأنه لو حدث وعزف السلام لرئيس أمريكي سابق وهو في زيارة لدولة أخري لاحتجت الإدارة الأمريكية نفسها..! أما رئيس مصر الفرعونية "رمسيس" فهو الوحيد صاحب هذا الحق وإن سافر كمحض مومياء مات صاحبها من 3300 سنة .!
إنه سلام مربع كبير قوي من قمم الحضارة الحديثة إلى مهد الحضارة الإنسانية، حضارة: مصر الفرعونية. (الفرعونية..)
نعود لموضوعنا: عرفنا ما هي مواصفات المصريين الذين هم أصل مصر.. 
فترى هل تنطبق تلك المواصفات على كل المصريين؟
الجواب: كلا.. إن نسبة كبيرة جداً من المصريين الآن لا تنطبق عليهم مواصفات المصريين الذين هم أصل مصر!.. 
كيف ولماذا؟
لأننا نحن المصريين حالياً، شعب مخلط من جنسيات شتى.. إذ دخل بلادنا محتلون كثيرون من الغرب والشرق وعاشوا بها مئات السنين ومن الطبيعي أن يتركوا خلفهم من أحبوا مصر وتمسكوا بالعيش فيها أو من تزاوجوا من المصريين ومن مئات من السنين، ربما تصل لأكثر من ألفي سنة..
فكيف نقول لهؤلاء أنهم ليسوا مصريين لأنهم لا يحملون صفات المصريين أصل مصر، تلك الصفات المعروفة؟..
اليونانيون احتلوا مصر لحوالي 300 عام.. والرومان احتلوها لمدة 600 عام وقبلهما احتلها الفرس والآشوريون، والهكسوس والحيثيون، وغيرهم لمدة حوالي مائة عام لكل من هؤلاء المحتلين.. ثم احتلها – أو: فتحها!! خليها فتحها – في ناس نفسها تفرح!!: البدو العرب – واحتلوها لمئات من السنين، ثم جاء الأتراك وحكموها لمئات من السنين وجلبوا إليها جنود من جنسيات آسيوية مختلفة.. والفرنسيون احتلوها 3 سنوات، وقبل ذلك حاولوا احتلالها على يد لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا ولم يوفقوا فتركوا فيها حوالي 10 آلاف جندي بقوا وعاشوا وذابوا وسط المصريين ناشرين سلالتهم الأوروبية في المحافظات التي توزعوا فيها.. والانجليز احتلوا مصر حوالي 75 سنة..
ولذلك نجد من بين أسماء المصريين الآن. اسم "تركي" واسم "عربي" – بل واسم روماني، الموجود بكثرة بالصعيد بالذات، جون وجورج وتوني وفرانسوا، وغيرها – حيث هناك من المصريين من لا يزالوا يعتزون بأصولهم التي ترجع لمحتلين أجانب احتلوا مصر.. إلا أنهم الآن: مصريون 
كل تلك الجنسيات اختلطت وتزاوجت من مئات السنين مع المصريين أصل مصر: الفراعنة، 
والأديان غير الأوطان لأنها مجرد معتقدات قد يصح المعتقد منها وقد لا يكون معتقداً صحيحاً، وقد يصدق معتنق الدين في تدينه وقد لا يكون صادقاً.. أما الوطن فهو حقيقة، لأنه المهد والمنشأ والمربى وفيه المعاش ويتمنى المرء أن يكون فيه مماته وليس في غيره من البلدان.. 
وقد اختار المصريون كل واحد لنفسه دين من الأديان طوعاً أو كرهاً، صدقاً أو كذباً.. وراثة عن والده أو تحولاً.. 
أما الوطن فلا خلاف عليه ولا جدال حوله. الجميع مصريون.
وممكن أن تجد من بين المصريين من شكله يوناني مائة بالمائة – لأنه من سلالة الغزاة الإغريق - وديانته الإسلام واسمه محمد – ويقول إحنا أصلنا عرب ! ويقول الإسلام دين الأغلبية في مصر!!!!! والدستور يبقى باسمنا ويكتب به: مصر عربية(!) والإسلام الدين الرسمي للدولة (يعني الأديان الأخرى: هي أديان عشوائية قابلة للإزالة!!!!!) ويقول: على أهل الأديان الأخرى أن يدفعوا لنا الجزية أو يرحلوا عن مصر العربية الإسلامية !! وفي نفس الوقت الذي يكون فيه قائل ذاك الكلام لا يزال هو وعائلته يحملون اسم جده التركي "غندقلي"، "أزميرلي" أو أي اسم آخر من أسماء كثيرة من هذا القبيل... - !!! 
هنا ينبري له واحد آخر من بين المصريين وشكله تركي أو يوناني أو روماني مائة بالمائة لأنه من أحفاد محتل من هؤلاء الغزاة الذين احتلوا مصر، وديانته هي: المسيحية، واسمه بطرس – فيقول له: نحن المسيحيين أصل مصر!!! وباقي مصر ما هم سوى العرب الغزاة وعلبهم العودة لبلادهم!
ومن الممكن أن تجد من هو مصري الشكل مائة بالمائة لأنه من سلالة الفراعنة: أصل مصر ولكن ديانته هي اليهودية واسمه شالوم أو كوهين... ويعيش بمصر منبوذا مهمشاً مرتاباً ومريباً وربما كان جده المصري الأول هو خوفو باني الهرم الأكبر!!!! وكل ذنبه أن جداً قديماً جداً له اعتنق اليهودية من قبل أن تأتي المسيحية والإسلام وورث عن جدوده هذا الدين مثلما ورثنا كل منا دينه عن أبيه وجده وورث كل منا التمسك بدينه والتعصب لديانة من الأديان والقوي يريد أن يأكل هنا نجد أنفسنا أمام مهاترات دينية كل دين يريد الاستئثار بالوطن لحسابه إنها غابة اسمها: "أديان!" والقوي في غابة الأديان يريد التهام الضعيف! (!)
إن كان مفتي أستراليا الموتور – هلال – عندما تسبب في أزمة بالبلاد وحاول الكثيرون طرده إلى الخارج، فقال رئيس الوزراء الأسترالي: كلا إنه يحمل الجنسية الاسترالية (رغم أنها حصل على الجنسية من سنوات قليلة.. وبالرغم من أنه لا يزال يحمل جنسية أخرى هي: المصرية) فما القول فيمن هم مصريون وعاش أجدادهم بمصر من مئات السنين، أياً كانت أصولهم أو صفاتهم السابقة، ولا يعرفون لهم وطناً سوى مصر؟!
كيف نقول لمصري عاش أجداده في مصر من مئات وربما آلاف السنين بمصر أن مصر ليست بلده وهو من الغزاة لمجرد أنه أحمق لا يعرف أن الأرض في مصر عاليها وباطنها ينشد ويقول: "الأرض بتتكلم فرعوني الأرض الأرض"..؟! 
كيف نقول لمصري جدود جدوده عاشوا في مصر من آلاف السنين، أنه ليس مصرياً لمجرد أن المسكين جاهل، ولا يفهم الفرق بين الدين والوطن ويظن الدين: هوية! ويعتبر الدين وطن(!!)، أو لمجرد أنه ضال ومضلل إلى حد نسب مصر إلى أمة أخرى يفصل بينها وبين مصر صحاري وجبال وبحر طوييييل عرييييض اسمه البحر الأحمر..! ينسب مصر مهد الحضارة (بلده!) إلى أمة دورها في الحضارة الإنسانية لا يزيد عن دور القراصنة!!
إن ما يشغل مصر كلها الآن – حكام ومحكومين: ليس كيفية تشغيل ملايين الشباب العاطلين! ولا كيفية توفير سكن معقول لملايين يعيشون في القبور وعشش الصفيح وفي العشوائيات ولا كيفية توفير العلاج لملايين من المرضى بأخطر أمراض التلوث ولا كيفية علاج مشاكل كثيرة تعاني مصر وشعبها!! كلا..
وإنما ما تنشغل به مصر بقياداتها وسياسييها ومثقفيها وكافة طوائفها هو: كيفية تعديل دستور يريد دين من الأديان أن يفصله على مقاسه، وكذلك يحدد ويفصل هوية مصر كلها على مقاس دين من الأديان وهوية البلد الذي ابتلى مصر بهذا الدين، حتى ولو احترقت مصر بمن فيها وما عليها – وفتحت عليها أبواب جهنم.. مثلما قال قائل من قبل!
فترى: هل أرسل الله الأديان لحرق الأوطان.. وزرع الكراهية والحروب والشقاء بين بني الإنسان؟؟؟؟
أم ليعيش الناس معا في مودة وتسامح وحب وسلام؟!
salahmohssein@hotmail.com
صلاح الدين محسن*
 
 :xmas 39:  :xmas 13:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 10:  :xmas 32:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7: 
 
*ثانيا: نقلا عن ويكيبديا*

*مصر*
*أصل الاسم*
*اسم مصر في* *العربية** واللغات السامية الأخرى مشتق من جذر سامي قديم قد يعني البلد أو "البسيطة (الممتدة)، وقد يعني أيضا الحصينة أو المكنونة. الاسم العبري مصرايم מִצְרַיִם مذكور في التوراة (العهد القديم) على أنه ابن لحام بن نوح و هو الجد الذي ينحدر منه الشعب المصري حسب لميثولوجيا التوراتية: "وبنو حامِ - كوش ومصرايم وفوط ." (سفر التكوين أصحاح 10، 6). ثم يذكر اسم "مصرايم" مرات عديدة كاسم البلاد المعروفة حاليا كمصر. و هو الاسم الذي ذكر في القرآن الكريم "إدخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين" (سورة يوسف الآية 99).*
*الاسم الذي عرف به* *المصريون** موطنهم في اللغة المصرية هو كِمِت و تعني "أرض السواد"، كناية عن أرض وادي النيل السوداء الخصبة تمييزا لها عن الأرض الحمراء الصحراوية دِشْرِت، و أصبح الاسم لاحقا في المرحلة القبطية من اللغة كِمي في اللهجة البحيرية و خمي في اللهجة الصعيدية.*
*الأسماء التي تعرف بها في لغات أوربية عديدة مشتقة من اسمها في الاتينية إجبتوس Aegyptus المشتق بدوره من اليوناني أيجيبتوس Αίγυπτος، و هو اسم يفسره البعض على أنه مشتق من حوط كا بتاح أي محط روح بتاح اسم معبد بتاح في منف، العاصمة القديمة.*

* التاريخ*

_المقال الرئيسي: تاريخ مصر_

*أتاحت خصوبة التربة التي تسبب فيها الفيضان الموسمي لنهر* *النيل** و المناخ الدافئ المعتدل و الحماية النسبية التي توفرها الصحروات المحيطة بوادي النيل قيام حضارة مزدهرة مبكرة حول ضفتيه في هي إحدى أكبر حضارات العالم القديم و أبكرها.*
*ظهرت إرهاصات أولى لسكنى جماعات بشرية حول* *وادي النيل** منذ 10 آلاف عام قبل الميلاد في شكل جماعات* *جامعة لاقطة** و* *صائدة** تستخدم* *أدوات حجرية**، استمرت في النزوح المستمر ناحية نهر* *النيل** بازدياد الجفاف (8000 ق.م) و تحول المراعي إلى صحارى و كذلك تحول* *المستنقعات** المجاورة للنهر إلى أراضي صالحة للسكن، لتظهر آثار استقرار و* *زراعة** مبكرة للحبوب في الصحراء الشرقية في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد.*

أبو الهول

تأسست دولة مركزية ضمت وادي النيل من مصبه حتى الشلال الأول عاصمتها منف حوالي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد ملك شبه أسطوري عرف تقليديا باسم مينا (و يمكن أن يكون نارمر أو حور عحها) لتحكمها بعد ذلك أسرات ملكية متعاقبة على مر الثلاثة آلاف عام التالية لتكون أطول الدول الموحدة تاريخا؛ و لتضم حدودها في فترات مختلفة أقاليم الشام و النوبة و أجزاء من الصحراء الليبية، حتى أسقط الفرس آخر تلك الأسرات، و هي الأسرة الثلاثون عام 343 ق.م.؛ توالى على مصر بعدها اليونانالبطالمة (منذ عام 332 ق.م) الذين تحولت عاصمتهم الإسكندرية إلى أحد أهم حواضر العالم القديم ، ثم الرومان عام 30 ق.م.، لتصبح مصر فيما بعد جزءا من الإمبراطورية البيزنطية حتى غزاها الفرس مجددا لبرهة وجيزة عام 618 ميلادية قبل أن يستعيدها البيزنطيون عام 629 قبيل مجيء العرب عام 639 ميلادية.
أدخل العرب - عندما قام عمرو بن العاص بقيادة جيش لفتح مصر في القرن السابع الميلادي - الإسلام و اللغة العربية إلى مصر وهما المقومان الرئيسيان لشخصيتها حاليا، إذ يدين أغلب سكانها بالإسلام إلى جانب أقلية مسيحية تراوح تقديرات تعدادها بين 4.8% بحسب التعداد الحكومي الرسمي، 6.8% حسب تعداد الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، و10% بحسب الجمعيات الأهلية غير الحكومية المسيحية، كما أصبحت اللغة العربية تدريجيا اللغة الأم للغالبية الساحقة من المصريين فيما عدا جيوبا لغوية صغيرة نوبية على تخوم السودان (تجيد أيضا اللغة العربية).
في العصور التالية تعاقبت ممالك و دول على مصر، فبعد دخول العرب و عصر الراشدين حكمها الأمويون ثم العباسيون عن بعد بوكلائهم الإخشيديين و الطولونيين لفترات وجيزة ثم الفاطميون الذين تلاهم الأيوبيون. أتى الأيوبيون بفئة من المحاربين العبيد هم المماليك استقوت حتى حكمت البلاد بنظام إقطاعي عسكري، و استمر حكمهم للبلاد بشكل فعلي حتى بعد أن فتحها العثمانيون و أصبحت ولاية عثمانية عام 1517.
****
*محمد علي الكبير*

*كان لوالي مصر* *محمد علي الكبير** الذي حكمها بدءا من سنة* *1805** دور بالغ الأهمية في تحديث مصر و نقلها من العصور الوسطى إلى العصور الحديثة، و ازدياد استقلالها عن الإمبراطورية العثمانية و إن ظلت تابعة لها رسميا مع استمرار حكم* *أسرته** من بعده، وازداد نفوذها السياسي والعسكري في منطقة* *الشرق الأدنى** إلى أن أصبحت تهدد المصالح العثمانية نفسها.*
*في ذلك الوقت أصبحت مصر محط أنظار القوى الإمبريالية الأوربية و موضع سباق بينها، فغزاها الفرنسيون لبرهة عام* *1798** في إطار حملات نابليون التوسعية في الشرق، قبل أن تعود مرة أخرى إلى العثمانيين عام* *1801** بفضل البريطانيين الذين كان يهمهم أن لا تبقى مصر في يد* *فرنسا**.*
*بإتمام حفر* *قناة السويس**18 مارس**1869** ازدادت المكانة* *الجيوستراتيجية** لمصر كمعبر للانتقال بين الشرق والغرب، وفي نفس الوقت كانت الدولة العثمانية في أفول، ففرضت* *بريطانيا العظمى** عام* *1882**سيطرتها** عليها عسكريا و سياسيا و إن ظلت تابعة للإمبراطورية العثمانية اسما حتى عشية الحرب العالمية الأولى سنة 1914.*
*منذ سنة* *1922** كانت مصر مستقلة عن* *بريطانيا** اسميًا مع احتفاظ البريطانيين بقواعد عسكرية على أرضها و تدخلهم في شؤون الإدارة و السياسة الداخلية بالضغط على الملك، لكن ازدياد الشعور الوطني أدى إلى أن و ضع المصريون دستورا سنة* *1923** بقيادة* *سعد زغلول** تلته محاولة ناجحة قصيرة الأمد بين عامي 1924 و 1936 في صوغ حياة سياسية تعددية و ليبرالية، إلا أن عودة البريطانيين لإحكام قبضتهم على شؤون البلاد قوض تلك التجربة و أدى إلى عدم استقرار الأحوال حتى عام 1952 عندما ثار ضباط من الجيش على الملك* *فاروق الأول** ثم تطورت الأحداث إلى أن انقلبوا عليه و أجبروه على التنازل لابنه الرضيع* *أحمد فؤاد** الثاني، حتى أعلنت الجمهورية يوم 18 يونيو 1953 برئاسة اللواء* *محمد نجيب**.*
*اعتقل محمد نجيب عام* *1954** على يد رفاقه في مجلس قيادة الثورة برئاسة البكباشي* *جمال عبدالناصر**، المهندس الحقيقي لحركة الضباط، و الذي أدى تأميمه لقناة السويس سنة* *1956** إلى* *حرب السويس** التي حالفت فيها* *إسرائيل**بريطانيا** و* *فرنسا** فيما عرف* *بالعدوان الثلاثي** في محاولتهما لاستعادة السيطرة على* *قناة السويس**، التي خرج منها عبدالناصر و قد ازدادت شعبيته في العالم العربي و الإسلامي، و كذلك في* *أفريقيا** و كثير من بلاد العالم الثالث باعتباره داعية للتحرر و مقاوم للاستعمار. كذلك بينت هذه الحرب الخطر الذي يشكله و جود* *إسرائيل** على مصالح الشعوب العربية، بعد أن كانت الجيوش العربية و منها* *الجيش المصري** الملكي قد فشل في القضاء عليها عام 1948 بسبب ضعف الأنظمة العربية و استمرار سيطرة المستعمر الأوربي على كثير من شؤونها و أيضا عدم الاستعداد الكافي.*
*دخلت مصر في وحدة مع* *سورية** عام* *1958** عرف باسم* *الجمهورية العربية المتحدة** كان يفترض أن يكون نواة لانضمام باقي البلدان العربية حسب الرؤية* *العروبية** لجمال عبدالناصر التي وجدت أصداء لها بين شعوب* *العالم العربي**، إلا أن هذه الوحدة زالت سريعا عام* *1961**.*
*اجتاحت* *إسرائيل**الضفة الغربية** و* *غزة** و* *الجولان** و* *سيناء** فيما عرف عربيا باسم* *نكسة 67**، و توفي عبدالناصر بعدها بثلاث سنوات، ليخلفه نائبه* *أنور السادات**، أحد الضباط الذين عرفوا ب**الضباط الأحرار** وعضو مجلس قيادة الثورة التي أسقطت الملكية. قدم السادات نفسه في ما يعرف ب**ثورة التصحيح** التي مكنته من فرض سيطرته على شؤون البلاد و التخلص من خصومه السياسيين، تمكن عام* *1973** من شن حرب مفاجئة على إسرائيل فيما عرف ب**حرب أكتوبر** و بعد أن نقل توجه مصر في الحرب الباردة من جبهة* *الاتحاد السوفيتي** إلى جبهة* *الولايات المتحدة**،استعادت مصر باقي أراضيها المحتلة في سيناء عن طريق المفاوضات و توقيع معاهدة سلام مع إسرائيل بعد الدخول في* *اتفاقية كامب ديفيد** عام 1978، مما أدى إلى غضب عربي و طرد مصر من جامعة الدول العربية حتى 1989، تزامن ذلك مع تقليص للتوجه الاشتراكي للدولة فيما عرف ب**سياسة الانفتاح**. بينما كان يستعرض المواكب العسكرية في يوم الاحتفال بنصر أكتوبر، اغتيل السادات على يد تنظيم إسلامي عرف بالجماعة الاسلامية نفذه جنود بقيادة الضابط* *خالد الإسلامبولي** سنة* *1981** ليخلفه* *محمد حسني مبارك**، الرئيس الحالي للجمهورية.*
 
 :xmas 39:  :xmas 13:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 10:  :xmas 32:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7:

----------


## سيد حسن

عمنا الكبير المهندس / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

يا سيدنا انا لا اريد تاريخ الاقباط وملاحظتهم على حالة مصر السياسية من احتلال او غزو وخلافه ، انا اريد تاريخ الكرامة المصرية المفقودة واريد استعادتها لك ولنا ، ورغم فائدة ما تنقله احيانا الا اننا نريد ان تكتب ما تحسه انت والبعد قليلا عن المعلومات غير الموثقة المنقولة من الويكيبديا وغيرها . ادلو بدلوك قليلا رجاء فأنت الحاضر الغائب فى هذا الموضوع .

وشكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه آخر زيارة لي لهذا الموضوع فقد استهلك من وقتي وطاقتي أكثر مما يجب وبهذا أكون قد نقضت عهدا مع نفسي على عدم الدخول في جدل لمجرد الجدل وقد بدا واضحا من النقاش أنه لا توجد أرض وسط لنقف عليها سويا ولهذا فهذه مداخلة أخيرة فقط لتوضيح بضعة نقاط تحسبا لاعادة الحديث فيها في أي مرات محتملة للنقاش.

أما عن حساسيتي للمسائل الشخصية فهي ليست حساسية بقدر ماهي وضع الامور في نصابها حيث لا يجوز الحديث في أمور شخصية مثل محل الاقامة والكنية التي اخترتها لنفسي لانهما بعيدين كل البعد عن وضعهما كمحك أومعيار أو مقياس لأي شئ وبرجاء محاولة تجنب ومقاومة هاجس الحديث حولهم مرة أخرى مراعاة لوجهة نظري التي أراها موضوعية.

لمحت في حديثك عني شبهة سخرية حين وصفتني بالناقدة السينمائية  ولن أراجع ما كتبت سابقا حيث أن ذاكرتي لا توجد بها ثمة إشارة لكوني كتبت كلمة أني أشاهد الافلام لانقدها وانما أشاهدها لكي أستمتع بها وشتان بين المعنيين وبرجاء إعادة النظر ومحاولة إستيعاب ماقلت والبعد عن النظريات المسبقة في الحكم على الامور- أما عن هذه الهواية فلم تتسنى لي لاني مقيمة في أمريكا كما حاولت أن تظهروتلمح  في ردك ولكنها عن طريق برنامج الاوسكار مساء الخميس على القناة الثانية وبرنامج نادي السينما مساء كل سبت على القناة الاولى بخلاف الفيلم اليومي على القناة الثانية عصرا وهكذا كما ترى فهذا أمر متاح لكل المصريين الذين عاصروا وقت القنوات المحلية قبل أن تصبح القنوات الفضائية هي القاعدة والقنوات المحلية هي الاستثناء. 
الاستمتاع وتوسيع الافق مسألة اختيارية فمن أحب أن يفعلها فالامر متاح له تماما ومن أراد أن يبقي عقله منغلقا فهذا شأنه وطبعا حديثي عن برنامجي الاوسكار ونادي السينما والذي كان يسبق عرض الفيلم فيهما نقدا شاملا من متخصص حول الفيلم وأسباب حصوله أو ترشيحه لجوائز الاوسكار وغيرها من الجوائز العالمية المعترف بها كدليل على التميز والابداع.
إلى هنا وينتهي حديثي إليك وشكرا لك على استضافتي في موضوعك أخي الكريم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى ولكنى سوف اخرج عن النمط العادى واريد ان اعيد عليك فتقبل منى تحياتى جاسره عيد وعام سعيد يارب

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضلة / osha ( ام محمد )
السلام عليكم
على الرحب والسعة فلا شىء يهم 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد حسن

العزيزة / جاسرة

السلام عليكم

ربما كنا نحتاج هذا الخروج عن المألوف لتخفيف حدة الموضوع قليلا رغم انى حين كتبته كنت احسبه مجرد مراجعة بسيطة للسيد اوسكار وظهر له من المدافعين والمريدين ما لم اتوقعه .

وعلى العموم سعيد بزيارتك اللطيفة وكل عام وانت بخير .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## حسام سليم

انا معاك فى موضوع الحفاظ على الهويه والتمسك برموزنا واعلامنا 
رغم اننى لا اجيد فن الكتابه واساليبه ولا اجيد حتى الكتابه اصلا ... سوف احاول شرح مافهمته بعد قراءه كل الردود
اعجبنى كلام عن التدقيك فى التفاصيل كل شى حتى فى اختيار الاسماء للجوائز واعجبنى ملاحظتك على ان الاسم يخالف التصميم رغم ان هذا طبيعى جدا فى مصر حتى فى الجوامع هنا  نقوش بالجبس داخل كثير من الجوامع ترمز الى الفن اليونانى والفرعونى وحتى القبطى .
ولم يعجبنى اختيارك لاسم العالم او المفكر العربى ليس لعدم شهرته او لجهلى من هو بل لانه اسم مكون من عده اسما  ومن المفروض ان يكون اسم الجائزه مختصر فى اسم واحد يمثل رمز وعلم من اعلام الفكر والحضاره والهويه ولا يفقد فى نفس الوقت رنين فى الاذن مثال جائزه ابن خلدون ..الفاربى.ابن سينا .جائزه............................................  ..................................................  .... (محمد على) ...................................( رائد الفكر الجديد ومؤسس مصر الحديثه)..........................................  ...........(استطاع بفكره واسلوبه المبدع نقل مصر من الظلام الى مراتب الدول العظمى فى وقت قياسى)

هذا اولا 
ثانيا ......كنت خايف اشرك فى الموضوع يمكن عشان انا اسكندرانى اصيل بس كلام خلانى فكرت شويه انى فى قليل من التعصب فعلا عندنا احنا الاسكندرنيه بس فى نفس الوقت حاول ان يكون اسلوبك الجميل المهذب ان تتلاشى الدخول  فى الفروع او تغير دفه المركب او البعد عن صلب الموضوع لان هذا يؤدى الى ضياع الهدف والتحول الى المناحره والردود الكثيره دون التوصل الى حلول مقنعه نتفق عليها جميعا رغم اختلاف الواننا وماكن اقمتنا وطرقه تربياتنا وتعليم كل منا......المهم فى النهايه ان نصل الى حل ناتج عن اتفاق يدل على بداء بناء اول طوبه فى مجتمع يعانى من الانهيار بعد ان  شاعت فيه الفوضى والخراب والتمسك بالرئى والشعور الوهمى بان كل منا يمتلك الحقيقه المطلقه والفهم العميق للاشياءولا يفكر ثنيه فى التنازل عن اى من افكاره ..............واذا كنا نجد هذه الصعوبه فى الوصول الى حل او اتفاق فما بالك بتصحيح اى وضع من الاوضاع الخاطئه فى المجتمع والذى يتطلب تضحيه اطراف وتاثر اطراف اخرى من المجتمع او حتى ان يتحمل المجتمع كله مرحله انتقاليه لتصحيح ماتم تخريبه على مدار السنوات والعقود والقرون مستحيل ..........هل تعتقدون ان الاتحاد الاوربى الذى يجمع عدد كبير من الغات  والجنسيات والاديان قد اتحد فى يوم وليله  طبعا لاان  دول مثل فرنسا والمنيا وايطليا وغيرها من الدول القويه اقتصاديا  وحربيا ولها عمله قويه لا تحتاج الى تغيرها ولا تحتاج ان تدخل فى اتحاد مع دول فقيره مثل استونيا ورومنيا وغيره من الدول اكيد كان هناك تضحيات كبيره كى تتنازل هذه الول رغم اختلاف كل شى بينها بان تتحد وتوحد العمله وتترك التنقل داخل الاتحاد الاوربى( 29 دوله )بدون اى موانع سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الى الساده الافاضل والحاضرين تحياتى ليكم ويارب العيد يكون مر على كل واحد فيكم بسلام وخير من عند الرحمن ويرزقنا من حلاله دائما ويارب العام الجديد يكون خير علينا وعلى آمه المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام ممكن نهدا شويه بلاش نختلف على أسم وممكن بسهوله أنه يرضى جميع الاطراف والاخ الفاضل أسكندرنى رحب بذلك بس الواقع أن فعلا كل شىء أصبح لكنته أجنبى حتى أطفالنا حتى أحنا ممكن نتخلى عن بعض كلمات لغتنا الجميله من أجل أصطناع فى الحوار يعنى كدا نكون ولاد ناس زى ما بيقولوا يأهل المنتدى ياكرام أنا الى حببنى هنا الصحبه والتفاهم ممكن شويه ونهدى الموضوع والله ما حد واخد من الدنيا الا العمل الطيب وكل عضو من حضرتكم ليه أهميه وليه حضوره الى بيسعدنى أنى أكون معاكم ويارب دائما ومع أفاضل وأستاذه المنتدى الكرام بجد أنتم صحبه جميله خرجتنى من محنتى وكفايه عليه أنى اشوف روح التفاهم الجميله الى هنا ويارب تكون سنه جديده وكلها أمل وحياه وخير وعباده للخالق سبحانه من له الدوام وتحياتى الى أخى الفاضل سيد حسن ويارب مكنش تقبله بكلامى بس أحنا مع بعض وممكن كل شىء زى ماأنا على عهدى بيكم أن التفاهم فى أى شىء ما بنكم ممكن ويارب ماحد يكون زعلان منى وكل سنه وانتم كلكم طيبين وفين العديه بقى أختكم جاسره مصريه

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ الفاضل / حسام سليم

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك مداخلتك الجميلة والمفيدة فى الموضوع وبعد :

سأوجز الرد فى نقاط اذا سمحت لى :

اولا : شكرا لك على تأييدك لفكرة الحفاظ على الهوية فى هذه المناقشة وشكرا لك على ضرب الامثال فى زخرفة المساجد - ان صح التعبير -.

ثانيا : انا بالفعل لم اقصد اتخاذ اسم خالد محمد خالد بديلا ولكننى اضطررت لكتابته حتى اريح السادة مؤيدى اسم اوسكار لانهم عاملونى كما لو كان لسان حالهم يقول لى بالبلدى " اللى حضر العفريت يصرفه " . وحاولوا وضع ظهرى للحائط بهذه الطريقة رغم اننى كنت ساوافق على اسم عم خليل بتاع الورد لو وضعوه بدلا من اوسكار .

ثالثا : موضوع السكندرية وحماستهم لاقليمهم انا لم اخرج به عن صلب القضية ولكن انا استخدمته للتدليل للاستاذ الفاضل الاسكندرانى - وهو صاحب اسم اوسكار على ما اظن - على انه غارق فى المحلية ومحب لبلاده من واقع اقامته ، ولم اقصد به تنويه عنصرى تجاه السكندرية على الاطلاق .

رابعا : اين هى المشكلة يا اخى الكريم التى تراها ، انا اقول انه ليس ثمة مشكلة بل على العكس هذه فلسفة المنتدى فى تداول موضوعاته والا فكيف يمكن ان ترى امامك لو سار كل فرد منا على ظل صاحبه ، ليست هناك اى مشكلة ابدا يا صاحبى وتبقى بعد انتهاء المناقشات كل الاحترام والود وانظر الى ختام المناقشات وانت تعرف ، والمثال الذى سقته عن الاتحاد الاوروبى لا ينطبق علينا فى منتدانا هنا لأن دول الاتحاد نفسها منقسمة على بعضها فى سياستها ولكن تحافظ على خيط الاتحاد الرفيع ولم يمنع الاتحاد اختلاف دوله فى الاراء ولو كانت هناك مساحة لذكرت لك مثالا او اكثر على ذلك .
خامسا : من قال لك انك لا تجيد فن الكتابة على العكس انا ارى انك متميز فيها جدا ومنظم وصاحب منطق مقبول ولكن ثمة احرف وكلمات وتراكيب ناقصة فى السرد وانا اول من يقع فيها .

سادسا : بقى ان اشكرك جدا للمشاركة واتمنى دوام تكرارها بالمنتدى ايها السكندرى المحب .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

العزيزة / جاسرة

السلام عليكم

ليست هناك مشكلة ابدا بيننا او مشاحنات بل على العكس انا استفيد من كل حرف يكتبه السادة المشاركون معى وانما الموضوع هو تفاعل ويصح فيه الانفعال والانحياز للرأى ومحاولة كسب الجولات وكل هذا مسموح اذا كان فى حدود الاحترام المتبادل وانا احسب هؤلاء الاساتذة الافاضل الاسكندرانى وosha وthe chemist من افضل من تناقشت معهم وهم اصحاب اساليب مميزة فى الحوار والنقاش والجدل المهذب وتعلمت وما زلت اتعلم منهم ليس فى موضوعنا هذا وانما فى كل المواضيع ، ارجو ان يكون قد زال اللبس وانا اريد ان تضعوا فى حسبانكم شىء هام وهو لا تنخدعوا بسخونة الحوار وتحسبوه معركة طالما وجدتم سياج الاحترام والتقدير موجود فهو مجرد انفعال محمود ليس الا ، ولكن الشىء المزعج هو زوال حاجز الاحترام وتعمد التشويه والاهانة .

اما بالنسبة لك ايتها العزيزة فلكى منى عيدية بسيطة معنوية ارجو قبولها و" هى سعادتى احترامى وتحيتى لحبك وحماستك لبلادك الواضحة فى حروفك رغم ان التعبير يقاومك احيانا الا انها تصل الى بصدق شديد " .

شكرا لك وارجو ان يجيب الله دعائك والسلام عليكم

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخي العزيز على ثقتك في الحوار معي والنقاش ولا يقلل أبدا من احترامي لك كوني اختلف معك فهذه فضيلة  من فضائل الخلاف مع أشخاص متحضرين مثل معظم الاخوة في قاعة السياسة 
بس بجد ضحكتني قوي كلمة اللي حضر العفريت يصرفه هههههه
أسعد الله أيامك وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## سيد حسن

العزيزة / osha ( ام محمد )
السلام عليكم
بالفعل نحن كذلك وليس جديدا او غريبا على قاعتنا ان تضمكم .
اضحك الله سنك دائما ايتها الكريمة .
شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------

